# [SOLVED] Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore



## Sleparter (Jan 8, 2012)

The internet on my Acer laptop is so slow after a system restore, it takes 25 minutes to download a 17 MB file on a 5 mbps internet connection.

The reason why I had to restore my laptop, is due to me deleting some registry keys.
Why I delete the keys in the first place (made everything open in notepad), is due to me trying to delete zone alarm toolbar (nightmare)
I also download some other programs which include lastpass,truecrypt,file shredder, novastor backup, threatfire, zone alarm firewall, bufferzone.

other important notes.

if you need me to run any tests on computer just ask me and I will run the test.
My laptop is a aspire 5750G 
I have already used cclener, smart pc care, slimcleaner.
it's not a virus 
I get error messages such as sever hang up and can not display webpage 
I am using Google chrome as my browser




So How can I fix the speed of my internet?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

Hi and welcome to TSF please try running sfc /scannow http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html


----------



## Sleparter (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

I just ran the command sfc /scannow, this resulted in the following text 
"Windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations" 

Is there anything else I could try on my computer?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

Ok that is good but please do not run anymore reg cleaners or optimisers next try chkdsk How to use CHKDSK (Check Disk) - Windows 7


----------



## LeoJBI (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

How much"junk" do you have on your laptop?

Meaning, how closeis you hard drive to being full? Do somehouse cleaning by deleting unwanted documents and archive those you want tokeep but no longer reference. I would avoidhaving too many utilities on my computer. Also, are you running any sharing programs like BitTorrent?

If your laptop is intended for productivity -remove these types of programs along with games. These will certainly slow your browsingexperience.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

Good advice


----------



## Sleparter (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

Thanks for the advice so fair.
anyway 
I Just did a fresh install of windows seven, but the acer is still slow any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

If it is just the Internet we are talking about, go to speedtest.net and test your internet speed. If it is too slow, talk to your ISP and have them test your lines. 
If your Whole computer is slow (opening programs or files etc) Download the ISO image for *Drive Fitness* in my signature and burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the short and extended tests on the HDD.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

is this your current specs ?


> Notebook specifications
> 
> Acer Aspire 5750G-2634G64
> 
> ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

Drive fitness would have been my next step


----------



## LeoJBI (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

According to yourspecs. - you have a Gigabit LAN and a wireless B/G/N card. Hence, if you are certain that these cards are working properly? You can run a simple test by checking how fast they access your network.

Have you attempted to logon to another network to determine your speed?

If you still experience the same issue after using a friend or neighbor's connection - than it is hardware. However, if you have quick access at your buddies...then check into your Internet connection.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

You need to list out everything that you felt is slower than before formatting your laptop.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

I think we might need to let the op come back to us before we post anymore folks


----------



## Sleparter (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

I am sorry for my late response (My University offers came out this week).

Anyway thanks you for your help, but in the end my friend has fixed my computer/laptop issues it turned out to be a Ip address conflict problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

Hi ok glad you have it sorted thanks for letting us know


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Help, the internet on my acer laptop is slow after system restore*

please mark the thread as solved if the problem does not come back.


----------

